# How to install wsock32.dll



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

My husband needs instructions on how to istall wsock32.dll from Windows 98 cd.
Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

This is how you do it for W95 or you can get it from FileFerret .Insert your Windows 95 OSR2 CD in your CD-ROM drive.

Click Start|Run, type "command" (not the quotes) and press [Enter].

You should now be at a DOS prompt. Type the following command:
extract X:\win95\win95_05.cab dmiapi32.dll /l c:\windows\system /y
and press [Enter]. Before you do though, replace that "X:" with the 
drive letter assigned to your CD-ROM drive. (For example, if your 
CD-ROM is drive E:, change the "X:" to an "E:").

When you're done, type "exit" (not the quotes) and press [Enter] to 
return to Windows.

Click Start|Shutdown, select Restart the computer? and click Yes.

Download FileFerret ( Freeware ) from www.ferretsoft.com , when 
installed , type in your file , select search the world , press Enter .
Very , very fast & when finished click View / Arrange Icons / By Date ,
double click on the latest date file & the download starts . If the 
site won't let you in , go to the next one . Also sometimes the latest 
date file doesnt work in the program & you have to get an older 
version .
Drop the file into Windows / system via either Start / Find or Explorer


----------



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

We don't have windows 95, only 98. What happened is he tried to network our computers so we could both be on his DSL line but Pacbell doesn't support LAN. So he abandoned that project for the time being and then tried to get the DSL line working again, which he did but each time he tries to register his re-installed windows he gets that message "... preformed an illegal operation...". He was told the wsock32.dll was missing and needed to be installed. He tried from some instructions I found doing a search but wasn't able to. The he has no internal modem and can't get online. He can't get on using the DSL because Pacbell useses a modified version of Netscape and he can't download that version until the missing socket is installed???
Thanks, Marianne


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

This is what Jmatt suggested, just stated in a different way. Do this, Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter. Click on Advanced. Select "Enable startup menu" and click on OK. Restart W98. At the startup menu choose "Command prompt only". Now insert your W98 CD. At the command prompt type each of these command and press enter after each. It assumes your CDrom drive is D.

d:\

cd win98

extract /a d:\Win98\win98_02.cab wsock32.dll /l c:\windows\system

Now start Windows in Normal mode. Go back to msconfig and remove the check mark for thje startup menu and restart W98.

BTW, I am kinda wondering if your problems are much more that just a missing wsock32.dll file. Did he by any chance uninstall the entire DialingUpNetwork?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 06-13-2000).]


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

With win 98, wouldn't it just be easier to run system file checker by typing sfc at the run prompt and using the extract one file from the installation disk option?
But reinstalling Dial up Networking as Bhesson suggested should replace it as well.

------------------
Frenat
------------------
Eagles may fly high, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

SFC can actually be tricker for some people to use instead of a straight extract. Depending on the file, SFC will not always extract it if it's in use and my experience is the "Restore to"/"Restore from" gets tricky for some, too. But in general your right, that's what SFC is intended to do.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 06-13-2000).]


----------



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for all the suggestions but we're not sure what the heck to do so purchased an exernal modem so Jon could hopefully download whatever it is that he needs. He's finished loading the software and now is trying to rebuild Windows 98 but having problems. I get very worried about the whole thing because he telecommutes and can't do any work which means little of no paycheck. Ugh!

One thing that really concerns me now is the chu-clink, chu-clink noise his hard drive makes right as he starts it up. It runs okay. Is that something to be concerned about?
Thanks, Marianne


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well, I'm a bit confused as to exactly what is going on with the PC, but anyway, a clunking noise can be a bad sign or it might just be something lose. In any event backup anything you need like documents, etc... but that is a good practice with or without noise. Good Luck.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 06-14-2000).]


----------



## marianne (May 22, 2000)

Good grief, it's one problem after another. I thought computers were suppose to make our lives easier. My husband was having so many problems he decided to wipe out and start anew. He installed Windows 98 but now he can't access the cd rom, and the icon isn't there. This seems to be an intermitant problem that he experience previously. Could a connection be loose somewhere?


----------

